
Plprofiler – A Handy Tool for Profiling PL/pgSQL Code - avivallssa
https://www.percona.com/blog/2019/02/13/plprofiler-getting-a-handy-tool-for-profiling-your-pl-pgsql-code/#plprofiler
======
psim1
Original article title is "plprofiler – Getting a Handy Tool for Profiling
Your PL/pgSQL Code." What is the implication behind the title used here, "If
you still write stored procedures in a Database, you may need a profiler"?

~~~
eikenberry
Maybe they are of the opinion that stored procedures are anachronistic and
rarely used anymore?

~~~
taffer
> Essentially all applications that are performance-sensitive use a stored-
> procedure interface to run application logic inside the DBMS and avoid the
> crippling overhead of back-and-forth communication between the application
> and the DBMS.

—Micheal Stonebreaker [1]

[1]:
[https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/csep544/10au/resou...](https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/csep544/10au/resources/p10-stonebraker.pdf)

~~~
riku_iki
Also stored procedures are convenient for complex data processing, SQL is much
more expressive and efficient for selecting, grouping, joining than something
like java.

